# Weekly competition 2011-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F U' F R' U F' R U2
*2. *R U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2
*3. *R F R' F2 U R' U' R' U'
*4. *F' U' R' F2 U F' U2 F
*5. *U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *D F' U2 R2 F2 U' F R' D2 B R' B D' U2 L' R' B U2
*2. *U' F' U B2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 U2 L B' U L D2 U2 F U'
*3. *D' R' B' U R2 U' L' F D' B' U' F' R' F2 R' U2 R2
*4. *R2 B2 U' B D2 L2 B2 D2 L' R F' L U L' D2 R' D U'
*5. *R' U2 R2 F2 R B' L' F D F R B' U' B' L2 B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 Uw' L2 R' Fw D Uw2 B D2 Uw' U B' F R B Rw2 R U' Rw2 Fw' R U' F2 L2 Fw' R2 F D2 R2 B' U Fw' Rw2 R' Fw' U' L' B' L R'
*2. *Uw' U2 L' Fw2 L2 D2 L2 F2 Rw' B L' R F2 Rw D' Uw2 R' F Rw D2 Uw U' B2 Rw Uw2 F2 Rw D L' B D Uw' R2 Fw U2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw' R2
*3. *B' Fw2 F D' L' D' B' D Uw' Rw' U' B L2 U2 B F' D2 U2 Fw D' U' R' B' Fw2 R B F' L2 Uw2 U2 L D L' F' Uw' U2 Fw2 D L F'
*4. *Fw D2 B Uw' B Fw Rw2 R U' B2 D2 U2 Rw U2 L Uw2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' D F' U' B F D' U2 Fw' U F D' Uw U2 Rw D L F D' U'
*5. *Rw Fw' F' Rw' Fw2 L2 B' D Uw' U Rw Fw' Rw2 Uw' U' F' Uw R2 F2 Uw2 U' B2 R' B' Uw2 B' Fw' Uw Rw2 Uw Rw Fw2 F' D' R2 B D U B2 Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' R Fw2 L' Rw' Bw2 Rw' Bw Lw' B2 Bw Lw' U2 F2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw Uw2 U' R' U B2 F' R Uw2 L B' Bw2 Rw' D U' Fw' Lw B' U' R2 U' Lw F Uw2 F' L' Bw2 D2 Bw' Rw2 B Dw2 L Dw' F' Lw2 Bw' F' U' Fw' D2 Dw' Uw Fw
*2. *Fw' F2 Dw2 Bw' F Lw' R Bw' D2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 R' D' Dw B D' Dw B Rw Uw R2 Bw2 Rw Fw' Lw B Bw Fw' F2 R2 F Lw2 R2 U L' U2 L' Lw R B F' R2 Fw Uw F Dw' Uw2 Fw Dw2 U' B Lw2 Rw' R' Dw2 U' L' Lw' Rw2
*3. *R2 F2 Dw' L2 B' Fw2 D2 U2 B' Dw' B Bw Lw' D' Bw Dw' Uw' Lw2 Fw' Dw' Lw Rw2 Fw Uw F Uw2 L2 Rw R2 Bw2 F' Dw Fw' U' L' Lw' R' Fw2 U Fw2 D' F Lw' Bw' Uw Bw2 Fw' U Lw2 F' R' B' D B' Fw Uw Lw Rw2 Dw2 Rw'
*4. *L2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 B' Bw Fw F2 D2 L' Rw' D' Uw L2 F2 U' Bw2 Fw' F2 R' Uw' Bw' R B2 Lw' R D Dw R' Bw' U2 F' U Fw' D Rw' B F2 L Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Lw' Rw U B Fw Lw' R' Bw' Fw2 Rw' D Uw' R2 F Rw2 Fw2 F'
*5. *Rw Fw Rw Dw' Uw2 R' B U Lw2 Uw2 R' D2 Dw' B Dw' Bw' D B2 U Rw U2 Rw R' Uw' B' Fw' Dw L Lw' Rw B2 U2 B' F L R2 Fw' Lw2 Rw Dw2 Fw2 F R B2 Dw' Uw' F D2 U' F L2 Bw' L' Dw' Fw' F D' L D Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 2R' B' D2 2D2 3F2 2R2 B2 F2 2U2 U' 2F2 2L' D2 3U' 2F 2D2 2L' F 3U 2U' 2R' B' D 2B2 R2 3F' D' 3R2 2F L' 2L' D' 2B 2R' R 2D2 2B2 D' 2D' 2R2 2B' 2F2 3U B2 2F2 R2 B2 2B' 3F' F2 R B F 3R 2D' 2U2 2R' R2 3F L' D2 2R2 2D2 2R' F' 3U' U2 2L 2F D' 2D 2U F 2U U 2L2 2D' 3F2 2L'
*2. *D2 F 2U2 2L B L' 2L' 2R2 3F 2D2 2U' U 2B2 R2 D' 2L' R' D 3F L' 2B2 3R U B' 2U F L2 U' 3F' 2F' L' B F 2L 3R' 2F' 3R 2B2 D2 2R 2U' U2 R D2 U 3F2 2L2 2F 3U L R 3U' L' 3R' 3U' 2R2 2B 2R' 3F2 F2 2L 3U2 B F 3R' B 2B2 2L2 U 3R' 2U' 2B2 L2 2R 3F 2R2 B2 L' B 2U
*3. *2L 2R2 D' L' 2L' 2U 3R D' 2B2 3R U' 2B2 2D B' 3U 3R2 U2 R2 3F2 L 3R' 3F F U2 L' 3R2 B 2B F' 3R' 2R F' 2U2 L2 2D' 2B' 2R' 2D2 3F F D' 2L' 3F' R 3U2 2U' R' 3U' B' 2U' 2B2 U2 B 2R2 2B2 F' U' 2L 3U' F 2U U' L D' 3R 2R' D' 2D U2 2B 3F F' U' 2R2 R2 2B2 2L B2 U' F
*4. *D 3U2 2R2 2D' 2B' F' R2 2D' 2L2 2D' 2U2 2F' 2D L 2R2 3U 2B2 3F' D' 2U' 2B 2F 2U' B' 2B2 F2 D 3R D 2U U' F' D' 3U2 3R' 3F' 2U B' 2U2 2B2 L' 2L 2R2 2B 2F2 R 2D 3R 2F2 3U2 U R 2F2 F2 2R B' 2R R 2B2 U2 2F' 2D' 2U2 U2 2L2 2R' 2B2 D 3F 3U' 2L2 3F R2 2F 2D 2B2 D2 3F' 2F 3R2
*5. *D2 2D' B2 2B' L' 2U2 U' R' 2U2 B L2 D' L R2 B2 L B 2D 2U 2L F' D' 3U' 3R2 D' 3F' 2D 2B2 U2 3R 2U' 3F2 2L' U2 2F2 3U' U' F2 2D 3U' U R' 2F2 2U2 B' 3F2 2U' 2B' F2 3R' 2D' U 2F' 2U2 B' 2L' D 3F' U2 3F D' 2B' 3F2 F' R' D 3U R 2U2 U2 3R2 3U' L2 3R2 B2 2R D' R B2 F

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 L2 3R' 2F2 3L' 2R' U F L' 2L 2R R2 3D' U 2F F2 3L 2R2 3F' F 2U2 L R 3U' B2 L' R' 3U 2L' R2 3U' 2U' U' L 3R2 B 3F' F2 3D2 3F 3D' U' 2B' 2L' 3L2 D 2U 2R R2 3B2 2R2 2B 2F' F D2 3F2 D2 3U2 2U' 2B 3U' L 2B2 2F2 2L 3L2 R2 2U' U2 2L 2B F 3D' 2F2 3D' 2B' 2R R2 3D' 3U' B2 3D2 L U L' 3D' 2L' 3B D2 2D 3D' L 3L2 D' 2L' 2R2 2F' F2 2L' 3L2
*2. *3B 3L2 3R' 3F' 2F 2U F D 2L 3R2 2R2 2B 3B2 2F 2L2 3D 3R' 3B F2 3D L F2 2L' 3L 2F' L R' 3B2 3R2 R 2B D 3D 3B' 2R2 3D2 3L 2D' 2U2 B 3B2 3F2 2L2 2B2 L' 3L B2 2L2 R D L2 3D' 2L' 3L' 2R 2U' L2 2R2 3D F' 3U2 3B U2 2F 2D' F' 2L 3B L U2 2F' F2 2D 2F 3L R2 D2 3U2 U2 L' 2D2 3F' F' 3L 3R' R' 3D' L 3B 3R' 3B D' 3D2 3U L2 B L U' 2B2 3R
*3. *3B2 2R2 R' 3U2 B' 2F' 2D2 L' 2F F2 D 3D' 2U2 U2 F' 2D U' 3B L2 3B' 3F L 2L' 3L2 3D2 3L2 2R2 F2 R' 3D 2U2 3F 3D' 2R' 2B' 2D' L' 2B2 2F' 2U' 3L' 3D2 3R2 F' L2 2L2 3U 3B' 2U2 2F' 3D2 U' 3B2 D' 3F U' 2B 3U2 3L2 3U2 3L2 3D 3B2 F2 3U2 2F' 3R2 3B2 3F L 2L 2R' 3B2 F' R 2D 3D2 2R' 2D 2U 3F2 2D' F2 3U2 3L' 2D2 L U 3F2 2L2 D2 L' B2 2U2 3F2 3U2 L2 3R2 2F2 U'
*4. *2D2 U2 3R 2D2 3L2 3U2 U B2 2R U2 2L R D 2D 2U' U' 2F D' 3F F2 2L 3U' 3L' 2D L' 2D 3B' 2L 3L2 2R2 D' U2 B' 3L 2U2 2F' L 3L' 3F2 F2 2D 3U2 2R' B' 3F 2L2 3B2 2U' U2 2R' U' 2B' 3B2 3F' 2R2 2B D2 3U F' L2 2L 3R2 R B D' 3D2 3U2 3L 3D' 3L' 3U2 U' F2 D' 2D' 2B' 3R R 3B 2L R2 F D B 2B 3U' 2B L2 3U' 3L U' 2R 3D 2U' 3L2 3D' R' B 3F 3U2
*5. *3R' 3F2 2U' 2F' R 2D 2B 3L' 2U' 2L' 3L' R' 2F2 R' U2 2B2 2F U' L' F2 2U B2 L2 3R' 3D' 3U2 L2 3F' L R B' 3F' F' U2 L B' 2B 3U2 B 2L' B2 F 2R B 3B 2U' 2B' 2F2 R' 3D' 3L' D 2B' 3U' F' 2D 3U 2U2 U2 2L' 3L R2 2U' F R2 3D' 2R 3U 2B 2L2 3D R B' 2L R2 D 3U2 3F' L 2L2 R2 2F' 3D 2R2 2D 3F R2 B' 3U 2B2 3L2 2R' 2B' 2D 3L' 2R' R' 2B' D2 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' F2 U R U R2 F
*2. *F2 U2 R U R F R2 U2 R' U'
*3. *U2 R' U' R2 U' R F2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L' F R U' B' F' D' F' U2 B' D B D2 U B' R2 F'
*2. *B2 U2 L2 R2 B F2 D L U' B F' R B R' U2 R2 D' L2
*3. *R U F U2 R2 B L' B D2 F2 D F U2 L' U' L2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L Uw' R' D' B2 Rw' R' Uw2 Fw2 Uw Fw L Uw2 U' B R F2 Rw' Fw2 U2 B2 Rw' F2 Rw Uw' Rw2 B' D' Rw' D2 Uw2 R' B2 R' Uw' Rw2 F' D' U2
*2. *Fw2 D B L2 U F' D2 B2 Fw Rw' B' F2 Uw R' F L' Rw U' L2 Rw Fw Uw2 U2 B L' Rw' R' B D' L Rw U' B2 L R2 F D R' B Uw'
*3. *Fw' F' D B' D' Uw2 Fw' F2 U Rw2 B Fw2 F2 U2 B' Uw' B2 Fw2 U' F D2 B' Fw Uw' Fw' F U2 B' R2 F U' B Fw' D F D2 Fw' Uw Rw' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' B' Bw2 F2 Dw' Fw2 L F' Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw Bw D' Lw' Rw R' B Dw' L2 U B' Bw' Fw2 D2 Lw' Uw R' Fw2 Uw2 U' Bw L' Rw B Bw2 Fw' Dw' L R Dw' B Bw' Fw2 Dw L2 Lw' Dw Lw2 Uw2 B' Bw2 Dw' L2 Rw B' L' Lw U Fw'
*2. *F' Lw' Bw R B2 Dw2 Bw2 U B Rw2 B Fw2 D2 Bw2 Rw B' Fw2 F' U Lw' Rw2 F' L2 R' D2 L2 D2 Dw Lw2 Rw' D' U' B2 F Dw Fw Uw Fw2 Rw D' Lw2 U Lw' R Uw B Bw2 Fw Uw Lw R Fw Dw Lw Rw2 Bw Fw' F Uw F
*3. *U' L2 Rw2 Fw' D Dw2 U2 L' D2 Uw F L2 Rw D' Bw' Fw L2 Lw2 Dw B2 Uw' U2 L2 Fw2 D2 Dw' B2 L Lw2 Rw' U2 Lw D Rw Bw' D2 Dw' U B2 Rw' B2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B Dw' Uw U Lw2 R2 Bw' Lw Fw2 U F Rw2 B' D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' L2 2L2 3U' U2 R' 3F' 2L D' 3F2 2F' F R' 2U2 U2 L 2R2 F2 2D2 2L U' B' 2B D 2U' U2 3F F 3R2 2F' F U' B 3F 3R R' 2B2 L' 3R 2R R U' 3R R 2B 2F2 D L2 F D 2B 3R B2 2B 3F' 2F F2 2L' 2R2 R' 2D' U 3F' 2F 2L D' 2L2 F2 L2 B F' D' 2D R2 U' 2L2 B D 2D2 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L' 3R' 3U' 3F2 R' 2F U2 B 2D' L' 3L' 2D2 3D' 2U 3B' 3D 2F' D 2R2 B2 3U L2 2U 2L 3B U 2F' 3U2 2B 3B' 2L2 B R 3D' 2U2 2R' 2F2 2U L B2 L' 2R2 R 2U' 2B2 3F 3L 3R 2B' 2U2 2B 3F L2 2B' F2 2U' R' 3F R2 D 2B2 3U' 2U2 R' B 3B 3D B2 2D U' 2F' 2U' L2 3L2 2R2 R2 2U 2F2 U' 3B2 D' 3R2 D' 2B' D' 2L' 3D2 2L2 B2 2F2 3L2 3B2 2R2 F L 2L 3D 3U2 2U U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R F D2 L' B U B R F2 D2 L2 B' D' U' B2 U' R'
*2. *L' D' U' L2 F R' F' U' L R' D2 L B D R B' R
*3. *D B R2 F L D2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 R F2 D2 B R2 D2
*4. *L' R' D B' L2 R D' U R D R2 D' B R B' D F
*5. *B2 D R' F2 R' F' D2 U B L B' F' R2 F' D' L' B2
*6. *L' B' U2 L2 U R' F2 U' B' D U B U F' U' B' D2 R2
*7. *L' D' R F' D' R2 D' L' B R2 F U' L2 F U L D R'
*8. *L2 R2 B D2 U L2 F U' B2 D' F' D2 L' B2 L B' F'
*9. *D B' D2 B' R' U' B D R2 D2 L R2 D U2 B L D U'
*10. *D L2 B2 U2 R' F2 D' U' F D2 U' B R2 D R' D2 L2 R'
*11. *L' R' F' D L' U2 F2 U R2 B2 F' R' F R' B'
*12. *B D L2 B2 R U' R D F L U2 L' D' F U R2 B2 R
*13. *L2 B D U R' B2 D2 F R B F2 D L2 B' R2 D F' R'
*14. *F' U2 F' D R2 B' F' R' B' L2 U' B2 D2 F D2 U' F U
*15. *U B2 U R F' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 F L' R F' D2 B F
*16. *R' B U' F' L' D B R F U2 R U' B' R B' L2 B U'
*17. *B L' U B L2 B2 R' U2 F R2 U' B' F' R' D2 L D' U'
*18. *R D L' R' U' F2 R B' R D L D B R U2 L' F' U'
*19. *F D' B' F2 L' D2 F U L B' D B' F R2 B' R U F2
*20. *R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B L B' F' D2 U' L' B D' B U2 B2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' U2 B L2 R2 D U B L2 D' L B U L2 R B' U2
*2. *U2 R' U L R' F' D2 R' F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 F' L2 D F
*3. *U' B' R F' R2 D' B' L' D B U R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' L'
*4. *B' R U F' L' F L' R' F' D' L2 U' R2 D R' B2 F
*5. *R' F2 L' F' R2 B2 U' L R' U R B2 U F2 D2 B R U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 R2 B U' B D' L F L2 U B2 R' D' F' U B' R' U'
*2. *U2 B2 R U' F2 U2 R2 U B2 R B' F2 L' B' D R2 B2 U
*3. *D2 U' L2 B' L F L2 F' U' B2 L' U' L' R U L'
*4. *U' F U' R B L2 U2 F2 D' F L2 B2 D' U L D2 R2 U
*5. *L' B2 U F2 U R U' R U R2 B' R' U L2 U2 B2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L F2 L F2 D L2 B L' R' U' R' F' U' L U' B' U' B2
*2. *F L' U B2 D L' B' U F U B F L' F R2 U' F2 U'
*3. *L2 U F R' D2 U' L2 R2 U' L' D2 R D' U2 F D2 L'
*4. *D2 F L U F2 D L2 F' L B' F2 R' B' F R D F U2
*5. *R2 U' F2 D2 F D L B' U B' D R F2 L2 U' F' L' B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R D B2 U' L2 D L2 U2 L F' D R2 D L B R2 B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U R' U F R' U2
*3. *L U' L2 U' B R2 D2 L R' U' B' R2 F2 U F' R' B2 D
*4. *D' Fw Rw D L2 U2 B2 F L' B' Fw2 Uw' R2 B' L Fw' Rw2 U2 R' Fw' Rw' D L2 Rw Fw' R F' U' B' Fw' Rw B D' L Rw' B Fw' D Rw' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 R F' R U2 F2 R2 U'
*3. *B L' U B' L D' F L2 R2 B D L' F2 U R B2 U
*4. *R' B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw F2 R' D2 Uw L' Fw' Uw2 Rw Fw U2 Rw B2 F D B Fw Rw Fw2 Rw2 R U' B2 D2 F' R' F' Uw L' B D Uw U' Rw Fw' Rw2
*5. *B' Bw' U Lw' Bw' Dw F' R U' F' L Lw' R Bw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Dw Fw' D' F' L' R F' Dw' L' Lw' B2 F L' Dw' U B' Fw' L Dw' U L' Lw2 F' Rw R Bw2 F' L2 Bw2 D' U' L2 Uw' R' Dw' Uw U2 Bw2 Dw U B2 F L2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' U' R U B' R L r u
*2. *B L R U' B L' B r b'
*3. *U B L B L U B' l r' b u'
*4. *U L' R U' R B L U' l' r b'
*5. *U L' U R' B' U' R l' r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,0) (6,6) (3,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (2,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (2,3) (0,4) (-4,4) (6,2) (-4,0) (6,4) (6,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (3,5) (-2,4) (-1,4) (0,4) (-3,0) (-2,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (-4,3) (4,0) (6,2) (0,3)
*3. *(0,6) (0,-3) (6,5) (-2,4) (2,2) (-2,3) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,2) (6,4) (-3,0) (4,2) (4,5) (6,0) (4,5) (4,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-1) (-2,-5) (-4,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,1) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,1) (2,0) (6,2) (2,0) (6,0) (2,4) (2,0) (-2,1) (2,1) (0,0)
*5. *(0,6) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (-3,5) (0,2) (-5,0) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,0) (-1,2) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (1,2) (6,2) (2,0) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' F B' L' F L' F' R' F' B R F' R L B' F B L B' R' F L' B R' B
*2. *R B' L R' L' R' B L R B R L' F L' F L B F B F' R B' F B F
*3. *F' B R B' R' L' R' F' L' R' F R B' F R F R B' L R L' F' B F' B
*4. *L' F' B' F' B R' B' L B F R L' F B' R B' R B F B' F' L' B' L R'
*5. *R' L' R' L F' L' F R' L R F L F L F R' L' B F B F B' F L' F


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 22, 2011)

3x3x3 OH: 38.78, 40.96, 37.77, 40.34, 39.21 = 39.44 avg5

It's alright, I average maybe 37 ish. At least it's sub40 this time.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 22, 2011)

2x2x2: 8.96, 9.73, 17.38, 12.64, 9.44 = *10.6*
_comment_: Bah 
3x3x3: 21.32, 22.40, 19.81, 20.13, 23.50 = *21.28*
3x3x3 One Handed: 52.59, 59.76, 52.70, 47.74, 46.57 = *51.01*
Clock: DNF(28.81), 34.32, 31.99, 34.51, 31.54 = *33.61*
_comment_: 1st clock solves in hmm, 25 years and used my original Rubik's clock from the 80's I found out. Need to get this average below 30 for this weekend.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 23, 2011)

*2x2:* 16.40, 15.98, 7.76, 12.32, 10.32=12.87; I'm terrible.
*3x3:* 24.26, 32.29, 23.49, 24.54, 27.81=25.54; Great avg.
*4x4:* 2:43.82, 3:47.21, 3:08.33, DNF, 4:09.19=3:41.58; Just started practicing, 3rd solve had a PLL skip.
*OH:* 1:50.14, 1:14.87, 1:30.84, 1:52.52, 1:40.29=1:40.42 Pyra: 30.24, 21.36, 53.85, 15.31 28.58-26.73 Skewb: 1:16.58 avg terrible, too hard to enter rest of times on my phone.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 23, 2011)

skewb: (5.68), 7.59, (9.62), 8.50, 6.83 =>* 7.64*

FMC: *39*
My first sub40 


Spoiler



2x2x2 block: B U F' B' U2 (5)
to 2x2x3 block + finish cross: R F2 D' R2 F R (6)
3rd F2L pair: D2 F D2 F2 D' F2 D F' (8)
4th F2L pair: D F D' F' (4)
OLL: B' L' F L' F' L2 B (7)
CPLL: B' L B' R2 B L' B' R2 B2 (9)



3x3x3: (12.57), 11.17, 11.85, 11.36, (10.00)=>* 11.46*
It's been a while xD


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 23, 2011)

Unless I'm blind I don't see a 2x2 + 3x3 relay :/


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Unless I'm blind I don't see a 2x2 + 3x3 relay :/


There never has been one, it's probably not popular enough to add to the unofficial events.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 23, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

This couldn't wait! PB

*FMC* - *35*



Spoiler



Double x-cross B U F' B' U2 z2 L F2 U' L2 F L
f2l 3 - U2 R U R' F' U2 F2 U F'
f2l 3 - R U2 R' U F' U' F y
oll - R' x' U' L U' L' U2 R 
pll - B2


----------



## Muesli (Jul 23, 2011)

2x2 - Average of 5: 5.14
1. 5.38 
2. 5.60 
3. 4.46 
4. (5.69) 
5. (3.86) 

Suprisingly adept...

3x3 - Average of 5: 19.98
1. 20.68 
2. 19.33 
3. 19.94 
4. (19.23) 
5. (22.84) 

Eugh. No warmup.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 23, 2011)

3x3: 10.92, 10.37, 8.50, (7.61), (14.27) = 9.93
2x2: 2.69, (3.74), (2.11), 3.39, 2.42 = 2.83
4x4: (37.92), 42.81, 42.88, (47.99), 44.69 = 43.46
OH: 16.99, 17.41, (18.93), (16.19), 18.05 = 17.48
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:19.25, DNF = 1:19.25
2x2 BLD: DNF, 18.02, 14.34 = 14.34


----------



## Alan Chang (Jul 23, 2011)

*3x3:* 16.30, 21.76, 15.69, 14.70, 13.65 = 15.56


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 23, 2011)

3x3: 12.44, 11.50, 12.55, 13.65, 10.70 12.16avg5
2x2: 3.89, 3.52, 5.02, 4.02, 2.80 3.81avg5
Pyraminx: 9.21, 13.88, 6.24, 8.31, 12.14 9.88 avg 5


Pb pyraminx average and nice single on last 3x3 solve


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 23, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 7.09 6.27 5.90 6.32 6.64 = *6.41*
*3x3* - 19.60 21.12 20.01 19.85 19.70 = *19.85*
*4x4* - 1.12.06 1.18.51 1.08.43 1.13.58 1.19.74 = *1.14.72*
*2x2 BLD* - DNF 48.24 DNS = *48.24*
*3x3 OH* - 44.64 39.55 35.05 37.32 43.56 = *40.14*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.43.68*
*Magic* - 1.79 1.69 1.60 3.46 2.05 = *1.84*
*Master Magic* - 2.68 3.51 2.68 2.55 2.78 = *2.71*


----------



## irontwig (Jul 24, 2011)

FMC: 30 moves



Spoiler



B' R2 B D2 R F2 L' F2 R' F2 L F B2 U' F B' R2 F' B' R' F R F' B U' F' B' R2 F' R'

B' R2 [Square]
Switch to inverse:
R F R2 [Roux block]
B U [Square]
Switch to normal:
B D2 [F2B]
R F2 L' F2 R' F2 L [CMLL]
F B2 U' F B' R2 F2 [Leaving three edges]
U'.B' R2 F' R' [Undo premoves]

.= U F B' R' F R F' B U' F'

Pretty nice solution, but meh length.


----------



## reyrey (Jul 24, 2011)

3x3 OH - 42.93 (There's a reason why it's 42.):
1. (46.30)
2. 41.82
3. (41.69)
4. 44.89
5. 42.10 (There's a reason why it's 42.)

2x2 - 7.86:
1. 7.03
2. 8.08
3. 8.48
4. (9.19)
5. (3.99)

3x3 - 22.6:
1. 22.73
2. (16.80)
3. 21.81
4. (25.26)
5. 23.36

4x4 - 2:15.71:
1. 2:14.66
2. (2:01.64)
3. (2:32.22)
4. 2:12.75
5. 2:19.72

2-5 Relay:
1. 5:26.57

5x5 - :
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 

I will edit the other events later during this week, don't have much time.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 24, 2011)

2x2 5.66
3x3 23.14
pyraminx 13.53
2x2-3x3-4x4 relay 2:59.66
I failed 3x3 and relay


----------



## jave (Jul 25, 2011)

2x2x2 = 15.00, 7.57, 7.02, 6.54, 5.86
3x3x3 = 22.32, 23.05, 25.46, 21.26, 29.15
4x4x4 = 1:51.60, 1:42.18, 1:52.16, 1:30.73, DNF
5x5x5 = 3:07.79, 3:09.16, 3:07.97, 2:53.86, 3:32.47
3x3x3 OH = 48.22, 50.92, 46.34, 53.94, 51.44


----------



## da25centz (Jul 25, 2011)

2x2 - (7.86), 7.92, 8.66, 7.86, (9.89) -> 8.15

3x3 - 24.34, (28.14), 26.23, 25.97, (20.39) -> 25.51

4x4 - 2:30.60, 2:20.06, (3:43.92), 2:41.82, (2:09.09) -> 2:30.83

5x5 - 4:00.22, (3:50.61), 4:14.18, 4:01.15, (4:16.47) -> 4:05.18

OH - (1:05.41), 1:06.05, (1:12.98), 1:11.94, 1:08.09 -> 1:08.69

234 - 2:39.95

2345 - 7:12.79

Magic - 2.08, (3.08), 2.46, 2.49, (1.96) -> 2.34

Mega - (4:05.03), (5:10.30), 4:58.26, 4:17.74, 4:38.03 -> 4:38.01

Pyra - 12.31, (16.69), 16.00, (11.71), 16.06 -> 14.79

SQ1 - (3:03.62), 1:55.33, 2:41.34, 1:38.96, (1:25.99) -> 2:05.21

Skewb - 24.15, 32.43, 26.50, (34.97), (18.08) -> 27.69


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, I'm like James Ludlow here, this couldn't wait. I think it might be PB, but it's certainly close if not. 

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *28 moves*



Spoiler



Scramble: R D B2 U' L2 D L2 U2 L F' D R2 D L B R2 B2
Solution: B U F' B' U2 D' F R2 F2 R F' D2 R' U' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F' U' R' U R

2x2x2: B U F' B' U2
add premove F', then 3x cross: D' F R2 F2 R F' D2
4th pair: R' U' R2 . U
OLL: F' U' R' U R F
insert at .: B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U
U U become U2 after insertion.

Comment: I see many of the other solutions were very similar. Obviously this was just an easy scramble if tackled traditionally.


----------



## okayama (Jul 26, 2011)

*7x7x7*: 7:33.93, (8:09.60), 7:56.83, 7:19.37, (7:12.48) = 7:36.71

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:17.83, DNF [3:32.77], 2:51.87 = 2:17.83

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 13:08.08, DNF [13:50.91], DNF [15:02.12] = 13:08.08
1st: memo 6:30.50, PB pace, but not so fast execution.
2nd: memo 9:16.71, forgot to undo setup U2 somewhere.
3rd: memo 7:27.34, Off by 2 centers (memo miss) and 3 edges (target miss)

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [40:46.99], 42:16.17, DNSy = 42:16.17
1st: Off by 2 X-centers, 3 center-edges, 3 wing-edges. memo 21:08.25.
2nd: memo 27:18.78

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/5 (41:48.53) memo 28:06.09

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 27 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: R D B2 U' L2 D L2 U2 L F' D R2 D L B R2 B2
Solution: F' U2 R D F' B2 L F' B' R' F B U2 F U F' U F2 U' B' U F' U' B U' B2 F'

30 min solution.

Pre-scramble: B2 F'

c/e pair: F'
1st square: U2
2nd square: R D
3rd square: F'
Finish F2L: B2 L F' B' R' F2 B
All but 3 corners: F' U2 F U F' U F * U2
Correction: B2 F'

Insert at *: F U' B' U F' U' B U


----------



## cubernya (Jul 26, 2011)

Magic:

0.55, 0.58, (0.60), 0.56, (0.50) = 0.56

0.50 single and 0.56 avg are both UWR?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 26, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.50), 3.38, 3.64, (1.77), 2.89 = *3.30*


----------



## cityzach (Jul 26, 2011)

what is "3x3 match the scramble"?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 26, 2011)

cityzach said:


> what is "3x3 match the scramble"?


 
You scramble a cube then solve another cube into that scrambled state from solved.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 27, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Magic:
> 
> 0.55, 0.58, (0.60), 0.56, (0.50) = 0.56
> 
> 0.50 single and 0.56 avg are both UWR?


I want a video of you doing magic.


----------



## Xishem (Jul 27, 2011)

*Xishem:*

*2x2x2:* 3.81, 4.57, 7.73, 6.32, 3.89 = *4.92*
*3x3x3:* 16.62, 13.70, 29.88, 13.91, 15.30 = *15.28*
Comment: I average ~19


Spoiler



Some of these scrambles were funny 

Scramble #2 had 3 crosses with 2 pieces already solved and positioned correctly. And two of those crosses were evenly correctly aligned with the centers.

Scramble #4 had 2 crosses with 2 pieces solved.

Scramble #5 I got a PLL skip.


*4x4x4:* DNF, 1:35.64, 1:25.54, 1:19.92, 1:52.36 = *1:37.84*
*5x5x5:* 3:14.61, 3:31.65, 3:21.57, 3:29.14, 3:42.99 = *3:27.45*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:00.02, DNF [36.89], 46.54 = *46.54*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* ‎2:48.16, DNF [2:19.99], 2:33.86 = *2:33.86*
Comment: It's been a long time since I've done blind, and it shows. Still, I'm pleasantly surprised with these results.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF [15:03.51; 24:11.91]
Comment: On #1, I gave up after finishing centers, as I realized that I didn't fix centers properly after corners.
*Pyraminx:* 20.93, 20.55, 22.25, 13.81, 30.49 = *21.24*


----------



## Skullush (Jul 28, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 6.98, 5.99, (5.18), (10.08), 6.15 = *6.37*
_Comment: Very nice average for me_
*3x3x3:* 22.43, 20.90, 21.31, (24.07), (17.82) = *21.55*
*4x4x4:* (1:35.76), (2:07.49), 1:38.35, 1:56.56, 1:57.95+ = *1:50.96*
_Comment: I don’t know how I got over 2 minutes in that one solve_
*5x5x5:* (3:52.54), 3:08.07, 3:13.08, 3:29.40, (2:55.43) = *3:16.85*
_Comment: PB single_
*6x6x6:* 6:23.46, (5:56.38), 6:09.08, (7:18.34), 6:05.54 = *6:12.69*
_Comment: Screwed up edge pairing in the fourth solve_
*7x7x7:* (10:24.16), 10:44.54, (12:13.37), 10:44.05, 11:46.04 = *11:04.88*
_Comment: First solve is PB. Have yet to achieve a sub-10 solve_
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:06.45, 1:22.82, DNF = *1:06.45*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, 4:46.96 = *4:46.96*
_Comment: Execution for the successful solve was slow_
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* *1/2; 16:32.50*
_Comment: Two corners flipped incorrectly on one of the cubes; no other errors_
*3x3x3 One-Handed:* 52.70, (1:07.33), 50.88, (49.47), 49.75 = *51.11*
_Comment: Not bad_
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 6:06.00, (8:18.71), 5:20.88, (4:15.94), 4:40.30 = *5:22.39*
_Comment: I’m not much of a feet solver at all, but I wanted to try out an average of 5. I guess I got better over time, in general_
*3x3x3 Match The Scramble:* 2:23.72, 2:11.60, (DNF), 2:34.92, (2:08.28) = *2:23.41*
_Comment: I enjoyed doing this. Maybe I’ll get sub-2 soon_
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *49*


Spoiler



Scramble: R D B2 U’ L2 D L2 U2 L F’ D R2 D L B R2 B2
Solution: F R D B U2 F’ L’ B’ L B R B’ R2 B’ R L’ B2 L2 B’ L’ U B U’ B2 U B2 U’ B’ U B’ U’ L’ B’ L U B U’ B R B’ R B R B R B’ R’ B’ R2

Cross: F R D B U2 F’
F2L: L’ B’ L B R B’ R’
R’ B’ R
L’ B2 L2 B’ L’
U B U’ B2 U B U’
OLL: U B U’ B’ U B’ U’ L’ B’ L U B U’
PLL: B R B’ R B R B R B’ R’ B’ R2


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:21.08*
_Comment: 4x4x4 exploded during PLL_
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:59.67*
*Megaminx:* 3:52.14, (3:52.50), 3:29.44, 3:19.20, (2:38.53) = *3:33.59*
_Comment: This is really a terrible average for me. The megaminx was really snaggy today and and a corner and edge popped during each of the two solve. Also my lookahead was very bad even on the last solve, which is a pretty good time. Much room for improvement here_
*Pyraminx:* (8.46), 10.98, 10.29, 11.65, (12.54) = *10.98*
*Square-1:* 38.52, (52.46), 42.36, (34.22), 38.95 = *39.88*
_Comment: Sub-40, not bad at all_
*Skewb:* 18.86, (36.41), 17.26, (16.18), 29.01 = *21.71*
_Comment: First average of 5 I’ve ever done with skewb. I need a faster method_


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2011)

Posting what I have done so far, just in case I won't have internet anymore the next few days (before the Hanoi competition)


*2x2x2: *(8.00) 5.80 5.36 7.03 (5.22) = *6.06*
*3x3x3: *21.78 21.90 (23.91) 19.72 (18.15) = *21.13*
*4x4x4: *(1:11.90) 1:24.90 (1:37.21) 1:12.65 1:13.25 = *1:16.93*
*5x5x5: *2:01.03 (2:11.69) (1:55.47) 1:56.88 2:06.90 = *2:01.60*
*6x6x6: *4:04.36 4:04.03 (4:39.47) (3:40.96) 4:00.81 = *4:03.07*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF = 
*3x3x3 One Handed: *37.44 38.28 (30.91) 39.43 (42.46) = *38.38*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:33.03 = *1:33.03*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:16.71 = *4:16.71*

Indeed, I didn't have internet anymore. So these results are all WAY too late. But I am posting them anyway (MTS was NICE)
*7x7x7: *(6:46.27) 6:28.03 6:15.03 6:29.08 (6:14.40) = *6:24.05*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *(55.18) 55.96 58.90 1:01.47 (1:03.16) = *58.78* 
*Magic: *1.58 1.46 1.53 (1.44) (DNF) = *1.52*
*Master Magic: *(4.56) 4.06 4.34 4.28 (3.88) = *4.23*
*Clock: *17.86 17.77 (19.19) (16.34) 18.78 = *18.14*
*MegaMinx: *2:54.77 2:33.05 (2:31.06) (2:56.13) 2:48.22 = *2:45.35*
*Pyraminx: *(11.08) 11.25 11.52 (21.21) 13.93 = *12.23*
*Square-1: *58.53 1:06.08 (1:12.52) 1:01.56 (47.78) = *1:02.06*


----------



## njarmstrong (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone. First week posting up numbers, glad I found these comp threads. Not the greatest times but I'm getting there slowly 

*2x2* - 19.71 (21.00) 16.59 11.41 (8.03) - *Avg. 15.90*
_Personal Best on the 8.03, pretty happy about that._

*3x3* - 32.08 (43.69) 38.03 37.03 (31.30) - *Avg. 35.71*
_Not great, normally average closer to 30 than mid 30's._

*4x4* - 2:25.38 2:17.21 2:33.15 (2:52.59) (2:02.78) - *Avg. 2:25.25*
_Personal Best on the 2:02.78._

*2x3x4 Relay* - *4:15.31*

I'm working on getting better at the 5x5 and Megaminx, it isn't worth posting those times they are pretty high. I spend most of my time on 3x3 and 4x4 which are my personal favourites.


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Jul 28, 2011)

2x2 - 7.31 
8.88
7.94
6.25
7.69
*Avg. - 7.65*

3x3 - 19.39
17.08
15.74
22.77
17.69
*Avg. - 18.05*


----------



## Kian (Jul 28, 2011)

3x3x3- 18.15, 14.72, 17.71, 12.61, 13.30
2x2x2- 4.93, 5.33, 4.77, 5.81, 5.08


----------



## RaresB (Jul 29, 2011)

2x2 - 6.97, 4.85, 4.88, 6.18, 4.71 = *5.30*

3x3 OH - 34.89, 21.37, 30.11, 35.47, 27.45 = *30.82* not very good it had its ups and downs

4x4 - 1:53.28, 2:26.42, 1:50.99, 2:53.32, 2:10.77 = *2:10.16* yea i suck at 4x4


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 29, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 13.63, (18.75), 16.71, 15.67, (13.44) = *15.34*
_Amazing, I never practice 3x3x3 anymore._
*5x5x5*: (1:56.19), 2:04.13, 2:03.89, (2:05.44), 2:00.45 = *2:02.82*
*6x6x6*: 3:36.37, (3:33.74), (3:45.90), 3:34.26, 3:36.54 = *3:35.72*
*7x7x7*: (6:20.45), 6:06.93, 6:15.63, 5:57.71, (5:56.04) = *6:06.76*
_Been a long time since I’ve solved this, and still fairly good result_
*3x3x3 OH*: (50.85), 1:00.08, 1:00.60, (1:02.99), 58.89 = *59.83*
_Yes! Sub-1_ 
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:37.07, DNF (2:41.90), 3:16.90 = *2:37.07*
_1: had to undo execution mistake otherwise would have been PB
2: 2 flipped edges
3: corners were so easy I got a bit confused_ :fp


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 29, 2011)

2x2x2: (4.97) - (6.50) - 5.87 - 6.20 - 5.94 = 6.00 
3x3x3: 18.82 - 19.28 - (19.76) - (18.12) - 19.39 = 19.16 
4x4x4: (1:21.48) - (1:34.51) - 1:25.40 - 1:27.36 - 1:25.75 = 1:26.17
5x5x5: 2:33.42 - 2:37.97 - 2:29.63 - (2:29.43) - (2:44.36) = 2:33.67 
6x6x6: 4:47.26 - (5:09.81) - 4:48.93 - 4:54.49 - (4:44.73) = 4:50.23 
7x7x7: (8.59.64) - 9:52.53 - 9:33.67 - 9:56.78 - (10:39.01) = 9:47.66
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (tried all BLD with distractions and failed. )
MultiBLD: 0/2 (16:46) 
3x3x3OH: 41.16 - (56.15) - 43.88 - (40.54) - 45.95 = 43.66 
3x3x3MTS: (1:30.45) - 1:27.64 - 1:28.71 - 1:26.32 - (1:21.67) = 1:27.56
FMC: DNF (got to LL but time ran out)
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:58.54
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:31.02 
Magic: (1.34) - (1.27) - 1.27 - 1.30 - 1.30 = 1.29
Master Magic: 5.51 - (5.39) - 5.89 - (6.86) - 5.63 = 5.68
Clock: 25.63 - (22.52) - 24.67 - (39.84) - 23.46 = 24.59
MegaMinx: (1:54.67) - 1:55.87 - 1:57.45 - 1:56.03 - (1:59.22) = 1:56.45
PyraMinx:9.65 - 9.35 - (14.84) - 14.62 - (6.23) = 11.21 
Square-1: 1:27.64 - (1:45.67) - (1:23.43) - 1:30.24 - 1:24.50 = 1:27.46
Skewb: 7.76 - 7.78 - 7.35 - (6.98) - (8.65) = 7.63

I'm out of these for a couple of weeks, but would it be alright if I maybe post week 32 a couple of days late?


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 29, 2011)

Time has been scarce this week.

*2x2:* 4.88, (6.89), (4.74), 6.78, 6.69 = *6.11*
*3x3:* 12.74, (11.08), (16.02), 13.71, 14.53 = *13.66*
*4x4:* (57.51), (1:04.96), 59.99, 1:01.30, 1:03.63 = *1:01.64*
*5x5:* 2:30.28, (1:57.39), 2:08.16, (3:27.07), 2:06.78 = *2:15.07*
_Comment: First sub-2. _
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:33.73*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:00.65*
*3x3 OH:* 25.58, 34.11, 26.97, 31.71, 21.67 = *28.09*
*Pyraminx:* 9.07, (8.57), (13.56), 10.36, 11.83 = *10.42*

*2x2 BLD:* 15.59, 13.72, DNF = *13.72* 
*3x3 BLD:* 59.55, 46.56, DNF = *46.56*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, 4:56.29, DNF = *4:56.29*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: All well, at least this motivates me even more to practice.
-3 centers.
-Don't remember the details. 
-The last was fustrating, 4:30 memo, I forgot an image at the start because rather than imagining it, I used more of an audio approach._


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 29, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* DNF [34.41], 1:08.90, 28.73 = *28.73* 
*3x3BLD:* 1:48.54 [ 38], 1:45.90 [ 56], DNF [1:43.85, 40] = *1:45.90* 
*4x4BLD:* 7:10.87 [ 3:31], 8:02.45 [ 4:07], 6:56.58 [ 3:30] = *6:56.58*
*5x5BLD:* 15:25 [ 7:39], DNF [20:30, 12:46], 16:22 [ 8:46] = *15:25* 
*6x6BLD:* DNF = *DNF*
Did like Mike last week, at least almost. Lost track on the very first center
commutator, which I do after corners. So 20+ minutes memo and then less than
one minute exec. Wasted effort.
*Multi:* *4/4 = 4* in 17:20 [11:45]
Did not have time for more

2BLD-5BLD were all somewhere between ok and good.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.00, 8.10, 7.19, 8.58, 8.20 = *8.10*
*3x3x3:* 25.40, 20.95, 20.37, 19.95, 28.69 = *22.24*
Comment: Last solve was so easy, then I 3-looked the OLL. 
*4x4x4:* 1:33.07 [P], 1:34.32 [P], 1:40.34 [P], 1:33.78 [OP], 1:49.40 [OP] = *1:36.15*
*5x5x5:* 2:39.59, 2:22.37, 2:23.72, 2:28.24, 2:30.95 = *2:27.64*
*6x6x6:* 4:32.81 [P], 4:41.61 [P], 4:29.97, 4:54.30 [O], 4:45.15 [P] = *4:39.85*
Comment: Amazing – all 5 solves sub-5.
*7x7x7:* 7:14.94, 7:05.88, 6:59.06, 7:52.50, 6:46.44 = *7:06.63*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 21.42, 24.93, 28.27 = *21.42*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:32.15, DNF [1:12.48], DNF [1:32.65] = *1:32.15*
Comment: Second one off by 3 edges – memorized B instead of D; D would have been easier. Third one off by 3 corners and 3 edges.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:32.10 [4:45], 17:49.67 [4:15], DNF [9:39.57, 4:05] = *9:32.10*
Comment: 4x4x4 BLD has been really bad for me lately – I don’t know why. The memory just doesn’t seem to stick these days. On the second one, I couldn’t recall one location at all; I eventually dredged it up by figuring out all the letters I hadn’t done yet, which took forever, but worked. Third one was off by 4 wings; I had a wing pop out, which distracted me.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [12:57.27, 7:08], 16:20.65 [8:48], 12:50.49 [6:16] = *12:50.49*
Comment: 4x4x4 BLD has been bad, but 5x5x5 BLD has been good lately. First one was off by just corner-central edge parity; I mismemorized the central edges. The third one had a great reorient!
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [29:22.28, 15:04]
Comment: Pretty nice time, but bad result. Off by 2 inner wings and 5 obliques.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [54:52.91, 25:16]
Comment: Off by 3 obliques and 4 + centers. Solve was slow partially because I did some of the + centers wrong and had to backtrack. Apparently I made mistakes in the corrections.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/15 = 3 points, 60:00* [43:03]
Comment: At least it wasn’t a DNF this week! I ran out of time just as I was picking up the last cube (cube 1). I couldn’t remember cubes 4, 8, or 9, so I skipped them. Cube 10 had 2 corners twisted, and cube 13 was off by 7 corners because I couldn’t remember the corners. Pretty bad overall, but definitely much better than last week.
*3x3x3 OH:* 37.78, 44.08, 42.13, 38.31, 47.80 = *41.51*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:08.50, 2:35.36, 1:51.71, 1:32.19, 2:25.94 = *2:08.72*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:35.65, 1:21.82, 1:18.02, 1:21.02, 1:55.04 = *1:32.63*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *28 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread. I'm so happy with this one!
*2-4 relay:* *2:09.46* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *4:41.88* [P]
*Magic:* 9.30, 9.36, 8.72, 8.83, 20.91 = *9.16*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.83, 3.65, 4.15, 4.31, 3.58 = *3.88*
*Clock:* 1:51.33 [0:25], 19.15, 14.96, 14.66, 17.27 = *17.13*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [31:26.20, 15:35], 2:55.00, 2:53.66, 2:35.11, 3:19.21 = *3:02.62*
Comment: BLD solve off by 2 corners twisted, 5 corners permuted, and 7 edges wrong. The edges were all fixable with a single turn, so I think it’s safe to say most of the mistakes were due to a single turn. I probably had one extra edge cycle wrong, and I must have twisted a couple of corners the wrong way.
*Pyraminx:* 1:22.50, 20.88, 17.56, 12.90, 16.94 = *18.46*
*Square-1:* 6:13.89 [3:23], 34.86, 38.71 [P], 32.97, 42.12 [P] = *38.46*
Comment: BLD solve was case LA.
*Skewb:* 3:50.65 [2:20], 10.48, 22.02, 18.96, 15.10 = *18.69*


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 29, 2011)

*4x4x4BLD:* 6:03.55 DNF DNF
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF 10:39.21 DNF

Done BLD

*4x4x4:* 6:02.25 (6:20.89) (5:25.97) 5:38.73 6:11.61 = 5:57.53
*5x5x5:* DNF 10:51.60 DNF DNF DNF = DNF
comment: Working on GOGOGO practice to improve my overall speed. Currently this is also at the expense of my accuracy rate 



Mike Hughey said:


> *5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [12:57.27, 7:08], 16:20.65 [8:48], 12:50.49 [6:16] = *12:50.49*
> Comment: 4x4x4 BLD has been bad, but 5x5x5 BLD has been good lately. First one was off by just corner-central edge parity; I mismemorized the central edges. The third one had a great reorient!



Nice solve Mike! Sub-13!  :tu


----------



## Jakube (Jul 29, 2011)

*2x2x2: *(6.73), 5.93, 6.42, 6.33, (4.76) = *6.23*
*3x3x3: *(17.48), 20.29, 17.73, 17.87, (24.98) = *18.63*
*4x4x4: *(1:32.65), (1:14.13), 1:25.33, 1:30.02, 1:17.55 = *1:24.30*
_Bad times_
*5x5x5: *2:11.77, (1:48.82), (2:28.45), 2:24.15, 2:13.69 = *2:16.54*
_My first sub2: 1:48.82_
*6x6x6: *6:11.78, (7:14.26), 5:39.17, 5:38.42, (5:04.84) = *5:49.79*
_Nice last three solves_
*7x7x7: *7:54.31, (8:18.16), (7:23.07), 7:28.68, 7:52.34 = *7:45.11*
_This can be done better_
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF(43.15), 45.96, 1:00.83 = *45.96*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *1:28.67, DNF(1:41.85), 1:30.00 = *1:28.67*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *33.99, (50.48), 35.42, (31.06), 43.45 = *37.62*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:33.95*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:08.49*
*PyraMinx:* (10.80), (16.32), 15.06, 14.27, 14.54 = *14.62*


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 30, 2011)

*2x2x2* 6.79, 5.75, 8.57, 4.21, 5.25 = 5.93
*3x3x3* 13.99, 15.33, 16.46, 14.47, 15.56 = 15.12
*4x4x4* 1:12.08, 1:05.93, 1:20.62, 1:21.37,1:14.83 = 1:15.84
*5x5x5* 2:06.76, 2:12.35, 2:07.94, 1:54.52, 2:05.99 = 2:06.90 
*6x6x6* 4:15.10, 4:18.59, 4:26.51, 4:14.02,4:21.26 = 4:18.32
*2x2x2 BLD* 40.49, DNF(36.53), 41.10 = 40.49
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF, DNF,2:07.74
*3x3x3 Multi BLD* 0/3 20:34.76
I’m not entirely sure what happened.
*3x3x3 OH* 35.02, 18.72, 30.86, 30.21, 36.48 = 32.03
*2-4* 1:38.14
*2-5* 3:56.00
*Magic* 2.27, 2.41, 2.00, 2.71, 1.86 = 2.23
*Megaminx* 1:10.45, 1:17.82, 1:03.36, 1:02.13,1:08.85 = 1:07.55
*Pyraminx* 11.55, 9.76, 12.76, DNF,12.94 = 12.42
*Square-1* 1:04.32, 1:09.20, 1:45.04, 1:28.12, 1:24.37 = 1:20.56


----------



## Brest (Jul 30, 2011)

Brest:

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: DNF*


Spoiler



Good start, okay middle, fail end, time ran out.


----------



## Alastaire (Jul 30, 2011)

Well.
I think It's alright, I average maybe 37 ish.
Thanks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 30, 2011)

Preliminary result, congratulations to Mike again .

*2x2x2*(21)

 2.83 Yes, We Can!
 3.30 kinch2002
 3.81 chicken9290
 4.93 Xishem
 5.11 Kian
 5.30 pwnAge
 5.37 Musli4brekkies
 5.93 dimwmuni
 6.00 MaeLSTRoM
 6.06 AvGalen
 6.12 Zane_C
 6.23 Jakube
 6.37 Skullush
 6.41 James Ludlow
 7.04 jave
 8.10 Mike Hughey
 8.14 reyrey
 8.15 da25centz
 10.60 Selkie
 12.87 kprox1994
 15.90 njarmstrong
*3x3x3 *(24)

 9.93 Yes, We Can!
 11.46 Sa967St
 12.16 chicken9290
 13.66 Zane_C
 15.12 dimwmuni
 15.24 Kian
 15.28 Xishem
 15.34 Keroma12
 15.56 Alan Chang
 18.05 SWelsh1000
 18.63 Jakube
 19.16 MaeLSTRoM
 19.75 Musli4brekkies
 19.85 James Ludlow
 21.13 AvGalen
 21.28 Selkie
 21.55 Skullush
 22.20 reyrey
 22.24 Mike Hughey
 23.61 jave
 25.51 da25centz
 25.54 kprox1994
 35.71 njarmstrong
 DNF Thunderbolt
*4x4x4*(17)

 43.46 Yes, We Can!
 1:01.64 Zane_C
 1:14.72 James Ludlow
 1:16.18 dimwmuni
 1:16.93 AvGalen
 1:24.30 Jakube
 1:26.17 MaeLSTRoM
 1:36.15 Mike Hughey
 1:37.85 Xishem
 1:48.65 jave
 1:50.95 Skullush
 2:10.16 pwnAge
 2:14.37 reyrey
 2:25.25 njarmstrong
 2:30.83 da25centz
 3:41.58 kprox1994
 5:57.53 cmhardw
*5x5x5*(11)

 2:01.60 AvGalen
 2:02.82 Keroma12
 2:06.90 dimwmuni
 2:15.07 Zane_C
 2:16.54 Jakube
 2:27.64 Mike Hughey
 2:33.67 MaeLSTRoM
 3:08.31 jave
 3:16.85 Skullush
 4:05.18 da25centz
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:35.72 Keroma12
 4:03.07 AvGalen
 4:17.34 dimwmuni
 4:39.86 Mike Hughey
 4:50.23 MaeLSTRoM
 5:49.79 Jakube
 6:12.69 Skullush
*7x7x7*(6)

 6:06.76 Keroma12
 7:06.63 Mike Hughey
 7:36.71 okayama
 7:45.11 Jakube
 9:47.66 MaeLSTRoM
11:04.88 Skullush
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 17.48 Yes, We Can!
 28.09 Zane_C
 30.82 pwnAge
 32.03 dimwmuni
 37.62 Jakube
 38.38 AvGalen
 39.44 masteranders1
 40.14 James Ludlow
 41.51 Mike Hughey
 43.21 reyrey
 43.66 MaeLSTRoM
 50.19 jave
 51.01 Selkie
 51.11 Skullush
 59.86 Keroma12
 1:08.69 da25centz
 1:40.42 kprox1994
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:08.72 Mike Hughey
 5:22.39 Skullush
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 13.72 Zane_C
 14.34 Yes, We Can!
 21.42 Mike Hughey
 28.73 MatsBergsten
 40.49 dimwmuni
 45.96 Jakube
 48.24 James Ludlow
 1:06.45 Skullush
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF AvGalen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 46.56 Zane_C
 1:19.25 Yes, We Can!
 1:28.67 Jakube
 1:32.15 Mike Hughey
 1:45.90 MatsBergsten
 2:07.74 dimwmuni
 2:17.83 okayama
 2:33.86 Xishem
 2:37.07 Keroma12
 4:46.96 Skullush
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF AvGalen
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 4:56.29 Zane_C
 6:03.55 cmhardw
 6:56.58 MatsBergsten
 9:32.10 Mike Hughey
13:08.08 okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

10:39.21 cmhardw
12:50.49 Mike Hughey
15:25.00 MatsBergsten
42:16.17 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

5/5 (41:48)  okayama
4/4 (17:20)  MatsBergsten
9/15 (60:00)  Mike Hughey
1/2 (16:32)  Skullush
0/2 (16:46)  MaeLSTRoM
0/3 (20:34)  dimwmuni
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:27.56 MaeLSTRoM
 1:32.63 Mike Hughey
 2:23.41 Skullush
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 1:33.03 AvGalen
 1:33.73 Zane_C
 1:33.95 Jakube
 1:38.14 dimwmuni
 1:43.68 James Ludlow
 1:58.54 MaeLSTRoM
 2:09.46 Mike Hughey
 2:39.95 da25centz
 2:59.66 Thunderbolt
 3:21.08 Skullush
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 3:56.00 dimwmuni
 4:00.65 Zane_C
 4:08.49 Jakube
 4:16.71 AvGalen
 4:31.02 MaeLSTRoM
 4:41.88 Mike Hughey
 5:26.57 reyrey
 5:59.67 Skullush
 7:12.79 da25centz
*Magic*(5)

 1.29 MaeLSTRoM
 1.84 James Ludlow
 2.23 dimwmuni
 2.34 da25centz
 9.16 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(3)

 2.71 James Ludlow
 3.88 Mike Hughey
 5.68 MaeLSTRoM
*Skewb*(5)

 7.63 MaeLSTRoM
 7.64 Sa967St
 18.69 Mike Hughey
 21.71 Skullush
 27.69 da25centz
*Clock*(3)

 17.13 Mike Hughey
 24.59 MaeLSTRoM
 33.61 Selkie
*Pyraminx*(8)

 9.89 chicken9290
 10.42 Zane_C
 10.97 Skullush
 11.21 MaeLSTRoM
 12.24 dimwmuni
 14.62 Jakube
 14.79 da25centz
 18.46 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:07.12 dimwmuni
 1:56.45 MaeLSTRoM
 3:02.62 Mike Hughey
 3:33.59 Skullush
 4:38.01 da25centz
*Square-1*(5)

 38.56 Mike Hughey
 39.94 Skullush
 1:20.56 dimwmuni
 1:27.46 MaeLSTRoM
 2:05.21 da25centz
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

27 okayama
28 Mike Hughey
30 irontwig
35 James Ludlow
39 Sa967St
49 Skullush
DNF  Brest
DNF  MaeLSTRoM

*Contest results*

262 Mike Hughey
178 dimwmuni
177 MaeLSTRoM
173 Zane_C
144 Skullush
140 Jakube
120 Yes, We Can!
119 AvGalen
96 James Ludlow
78 okayama
77 Keroma12
73 MatsBergsten
64 Xishem
61 da25centz
56 chicken9290
48 jave
47 pwnAge
45 Sa967St
44 reyrey
41 Kian
36 cmhardw
32 Musli4brekkies
29 Selkie
22 kinch2002
21 kprox1994
19 Alan Chang
18 SWelsh1000
16 irontwig
16 njarmstrong
15 masteranders1
12 Brest
8 Thunderbolt


----------



## guusrs (Jul 31, 2011)

FMC: DNF

Easy starting moves and I decoded to set an 28 move limit on my solve, which I failed to reach. Did not wrote down a backup solve.
This should not happen in competition!

Gus


----------

